# sweetex ?



## hendel (May 11, 2003)

Hi all,

I was looking at for cholate buttercream recipes and it call for sweetex.
I never heard of it so I google iy and it a sugar subsitue for the UK. I have two question one dose any one know why you you use a sugar sibsitue in a
butter cream recipe. I donn't think to save calories. My second question is whta could I subsitue for it

Thanks

Hendel


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

People avoid sugar for a variety of reasons.

Calorie control
Carb control
Blood sugar control

Since the buttercream is high in fat, it sounds like the sugar substitute is there to make it low carb.

If you have no problems with sugar, substitute that. You may want to track down a sugar based buttercream recipe, though, as there are many great sugar based recipes available and converting a sweetex based recipe would be a hassle.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Go to www.wilton.com they have plenty of them there. If you cannot find one let me know I have one I can post for you. Most use powdered sugar.Only thing I don't like about most buttercreams is all that Crisco in them it makes them taste greasy..........

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Actually, I believe the sweetex the recipe is refering to is actually a brand of shortening that is used in professional bakeries. It is what is called an emulsified shortening, meaning it has ingredients that help it keep the fats and liquids together.
You can try going into a bakery that does alot of cakes, even a supermarket type bakery, and they may have it.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sweetex is a high ratio shortening used for frostings and cakes. If you need a product like this, it is considered a good one.


----------



## hendel (May 11, 2003)

Thanks all the information is great. I know I can always count on getting the 
answer when I come here
Thanks again
Hendel


----------



## cakesbysk (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Chef and all bakers, This is not a reply but a question, could not find the question button.lolol so here goes. I just purchased my first block of Sweetex can I use it in baking, like cookis, pastries, pie crusts. actually in anything I use to use crisco in. Thank you all and have a happy Thanksgiving. Jane [email protected] oh ya what areTrackback :suprise::suprise:


----------

